# Non-Surgical nose job



## brixybaby (Nov 20, 2011)

Did anyone of u tried non-surgical nose job here in Dubai? If yes, can i suggest which is the best place to go to? Thanks!


----------



## brixybaby (Nov 20, 2011)

brixybaby said:


> Did anyone of u tried non-surgical nose job here in Dubai? If yes, can i suggest which is the best place to go to? Thanks!


Sorry, i mean, Can You suggest?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

please don't tell me your boyfriend gives you a hard time about your nose too


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Isn't this called "getting beaten up?"


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Brixy is starting to sound a little suspicious!


----------



## brixybaby (Nov 20, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> please don't tell me your boyfriend gives you a hard time about your nose too


no nothing like that.. just wanna check someone else' opinion,


----------



## elleaime (Nov 22, 2011)

*non surgical nose job*

I guess youd be better off going to lebanon to get something like that done...not sure Dubai is a good place to do things like that!


brixybaby said:


> Sorry, i mean, Can You suggest?


----------



## brixybaby (Nov 20, 2011)

elleaime said:


> I guess youd be better off going to lebanon to get something like that done...not sure Dubai is a good place to do things like that!


yeah i think so to, but i dont know with lebanon, have u tried?


----------



## elleaime (Nov 22, 2011)

*Made in lebanon*



brixybaby said:


> yeah i think so to, but i dont know with lebanon, have u tried?


NO personally, but i know many friends who have. its cheaper, and the doctors there are more qualified!


----------



## brixybaby (Nov 20, 2011)

elleaime said:


> NO personally, but i know many friends who have. its cheaper, and the doctors there are more qualified!


ok, il keep that in mind. thanks!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

No offence Brixy but if you feel like you're fat at 55 kgs and have a problem with your nose, maybe you need to see a psychologist first. Getting a nose job is not going to fix any problems.


----------

